# Is this Fake update website of Microsoft ???



## Masooque (Mar 5, 2010)

Dear Sir
Plzzzz help me i am stuck in mud of www world.
My windows xp crashed yesterday. after repairing i have got a supicious act of my IE 8. Automatically it directed to
*www.update.microsoft.com/wind...&&thankspage=5
and wants to download some windows Installer 3.1
I think this is faked site, Is this site fake ?????
Or this site is real *update.microsoft.com/
How i come to know that about either this site is fake or real.
pLzzzzzzzz help me.... bcoz i do not have permission for starting new thread i write my problem here. I feel so sorry for that. PLzzzz help me 
 		  		  		 		  		  		  		  		 			 			 				*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/misc/progress.gif 				*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/edit.gif


----------



## henrinaiara (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't decide...it looks legit
__________________
Horse Tack Saddles


----------



## p_dude (Mar 5, 2010)

*www.update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/default.aspx?ln=en-us


----------



## khmadhu (Mar 5, 2010)

This is not fake..  its genuine. 

anything under domain microsoft.com  is genuine .

this site is registered under microsoft corporation

*whois.domaintools.com/microsoft.com


----------



## Aspire (Mar 5, 2010)

It's 100% Genuine!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## steevereynolds (Mar 5, 2010)

*get it confirmed from authority*

hello friend.

why do not you get if confirmed from microsoft it self.
do not download anything from anywhere.
what ever you want to download extra plugins or tools, always download from authority website.


---------------
PLAVEB Corp.
web design


----------



## anandk (Mar 5, 2010)

Both url's are genuine.


----------



## ico (Mar 7, 2010)

oh well, it is as good as saying *update.microsoft.com* :/

that www. in the front makes no practical difference. :/

In simple words, it's genuine. Generally, only the n00bs prefer adding www. in front of the subdomain URLs. :/ like.. "*www.mail.yahoo.com"


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 18, 2010)

genuine...100


----------



## CA50 (Mar 20, 2010)

100% genuine.


----------



## sude (Mar 26, 2010)

Its purely genuine.. no issues with that.
go ahead and download ie8 if u like!!


----------

